#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Create PPT through Excel VBA

## Nil_viva

Hi All,

I want create PPT through excel vba.

I need all data all font as per attached PPT.

Kindly help me.

Advance thanks.

----------

